# Matagorda



## jamesgrogers (Aug 14, 2011)

anybody have a current report for Matagorda beach or Jetty headed down Wednesday for a few days does anybody know if conditions are looking favorable. First time at Matagorda, any preference for bait and where to buy? who will have live shrimp etc. My usual SOP is to hit the beach and cast net for suitable cut\live bait or pick up some fresh dead for whiting and such maybe look for some fiddler or mud crabs for the sheephead. Thanks for any info


James


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

No help on the fishing but beware the beach has been 4wd only in both directions. Maybe last weeks rain changed that though?


----------



## SharkBit (Jun 21, 2018)

Harbor Bait and Tackle is on the left coming in town and Rollings Bait Camp is on the right side about a mile or so to beach road. Not sure what you’re fishing for but both should have live, fresh dead and frozen bait.


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

The beach driving is rough. You will really need 4wd to get very far. The area around the jetties has some very soft sections, We saw a couple of people stuck back there. The section to the right after you come down the beach road wasn't so bad. It looks like the county must have worked on it. To the left is as bad as I've ever seen it. Once you get past the 3 mile cut a little ways down the beach, the driving is actually not so bad. Once you get to the shell bank, driving is ok, but with very well defined high and low lines and very few "ramps" to switch between the two. We were down just past hog island. It was pretty windy the last 2 days and the surf was pretty torn up. Lots of bait around in the bays.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

SharkBit said:


> Harbor Bait and Tackle is on the left coming in town and Rollings Bait Camp is on the right side about a mile or so to beach road. Not sure what youâ€™re fishing for but both should have live, fresh dead and frozen bait.


Rawlings bait closed a while ago, best option is at the harbour

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishSharker (Jan 20, 2015)

ChasingReds said:


> Rawlings bait closed a while ago, best option is at the harbour
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


It was opened last time I was down there in May

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesgrogers (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks all
BD7 that was very informative and exactly what I was looking for.
I have 4x4 Frontier but it is stock height and with stock tires I will take tow strap shovel and an extra 12 pack just in case.


----------



## murraycamp (Nov 17, 2017)

jamesgrogers said:


> thanks all
> BD7 that was very informative and exactly what I was looking for.
> I have 4x4 Frontier but it is stock height and with stock tires I will take tow strap shovel and an extra 12 pack just in case.


I was there a couple of weeks ago and was able to drive 14-16 miles down the beach ok in a Subaru Outback (awd). It does get deep in spots so be aware/don't stop, etc.

Rawlings is open


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Rawlings is open again but not stocked as heavily as it use to be. 

The rain and high tides we got last week should have the beach back to fairly firm for a little while.


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

bring a tire inflator, air down to 20 psi. if you still get stuck, try backing out. if that doesn't work, air down to 15 psi. air back up when you get back on pavement.


----------

